# Husky/Akita shedding



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

so I have a akita/husky/shep. mix on a trial/foster weeked until monday and he does shed (obv) and is starting to blow his coat. For all of you husky owners, what do you suggest doing


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Do you have a HV dryer> that works the best to blow a coat out.
If not a good under coat rake, slicker brush and comb will help a ton.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Nope don't have any of that yet until we figure out if we are keeping him or not. But thanks! i'll start to make a list.
For now we are just using one of koda's spare brushes ( somehow that made its way from my dads house to here LOL )


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If you have a strong coarsely toothed comb it would get out more hair. Or if you want to spend less than $10 on a shedding rake it works so well to get down in the coat and get out the loose stuff.

Not as good as a professional groom but you could attempt a warm bath and comb until he is dry. When the coat is just almost dry shedding hair comes out really well. I can take the dog on a walk and stop every few minutes, it doesn't have to be nonstop grooming.


----------



## amandadun (Mar 11, 2012)

What is going through your mind when you are deciding weather or not to keep him?


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

I use under coat rakes on mine and they work pretty good. A bath and a good brushing usually does the trick around here.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

amandadun said:


> What is going through your mind when you are deciding weather or not to keep him?


It isn't my choice if I keep him or not ( which i realy really want to ) He would be my moms job, and he loves to be out doors so my mom is thinking about if she can or can't handle a dog his size ( 66lb ) which is understandable as the biggest shes ever handled was a cocker.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

MusherChic said:


> I use under coat rakes on mine and they work pretty good. A bath and a good brushing usually does the trick around here.


I agree with this


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Our routine:

Bath, brush, brush, brush.
We have an undercoat rake and a curry comb. We use the curry while we bath and while she dries, when she is almost dry we switch over to the undercoat rake. We also vacuum the dog with the brush attachment. 
Buy a good vacuum - doesn't how much you brush - hair will be everywhere.
Work up a collection of lint rollers - one for each vehicle, one for by the front door, one for the office, one for each bag you regularly carry, and anywhere you are on a usual basis.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

I use a Furminator Comb & Furminator Shedding Spray - it works great. My guy only sheds alot during April & September. Huskies are great dogs - I hope you keep him


----------

